# Buying from Camping World Website



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't recommend it. I'm a Good Sam/CW member. On their mail list for flyers and brochures.

Needed a 20 ft. sewer hose extension and found one of the triple wrapped ones for sale there at a decent price. Ordered it on 6/10. On 6/20 I wondered where it was. On-line says it was "Processing". The next steps were "Packaging" and then "Shipping". HMMM that seems odd. Most on-line operations just ship it and send a tracking number.

If it takes almost 2 weeks to process, how long will it take to package and ship?

*There is no cancel order option button*. Every good on-line ordering outfit has a "Cancel this Order" button. During the 13 days it was processing I sent 2 messages to "Customer Service" without any replies. I tried the "Chat with a representative" button - "No one is available". There were about 3 different numbers listed for ordering. I tried them all. I even called the local CW and they disavowed any connection to the on-line operation.

Yesterday I called. On hold for about an hour and a half before someone finally answers. He says he can call the warehouse and get it shipped. *Wait a minute - I have to call and beg someone to send my purchase?* I don't think that's how it is supposed to work. That's not how any of this works (from the commercial on TV). I never have to do that with Amazon or any other place I order from. Said they are understaffed.

I said I'd like to cancel the order and then speak to someone in customer service. He says we're not connected to customer service and he cannot connect me to them. I have to call a different number - which I have already tried and is also busy. I asked to speak to his supervisor and he hung up the phone without verifying that he cancelled the order.

Had to spend another hour on the phone today to verify the order cancelled because it still shows to be processing on the net. It was, even though it still shows to be a valid order.

Bought it at a slightly better price at Amazon with free 2 day shipping. Saved about $12.00.

Don't waste your time ordering from here right now. They have unresolved issues and cannot handle the order volume. they weren't ready for the camping season. Hope they learn a lesson.

SG2


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

This is part of the reason we no longer buy from them. Most of the time I can find what we want/need RV related on Amazon or other sites that are cheaper and less hassle than CW.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

After posting a scathing review on their Facebook page, I began to get some - too little- too late responses.

You have to spend at least an hour on hold to cancel and order. I think it is designed that way. If you complain and want to speak with a customer service person, they will not connect you and require you to spend another hour on the phone to talk to them. Again, it is designed that way.

I asked for the guys name and a supervisor. He refused to give it and hung up. He doubts you'll spend the time to call back and you don't have his name.

the left side of their Facebook page is loaded with complaints I didn't see before I ordered.

SG2


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Sounds like my story*

i had the exact same thing happen. Ordered on 5/27 and 6/15 site said still 
Processin. Wife called and was on hold for an hour. When see asked to speak to a supervisor he connecte her and the supervisor hung up on her. No CW for me.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Common problem with CW. The only way to buy from CW is at their overpriced stores.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok part orders bad.
How about warranty and service after the sale?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

> How about warranty and service after the sale?


Our one experience with service work was a nightmare. I finally found a section on the rv.net forum which deals with people having issues with CW which the CEO monitors. I made a very negative post on there about the poor service we were receiving from CW in New Braunfels and I got an PM from someone way up the ladder. I received a call from them and explained what was happening and within an hour the store manager was on the phone to me doing everything he could to make us happy. We would never use them again for service.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

They suck. I would not but sheet from them, nor would I let them ever touch my 5th wheel, not even to put free air in the tires. I have no idea how they stay in business.

Take a look under the "Dear Marcus" forums

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

StinkBait said:


> They suck. I would not but sheet from them, nor would I let them ever touch my 5th wheel, not even to put free air in the tires. I have no idea how they stay in business.
> 
> Take a look under the "Dear Marcus" forums
> 
> http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm


That's a shame ,they have a nice new 18' sportsman for only $15,000 we saw on the internet, looked just right for the two us.
From what they say on the rv.net it might not be $15,000 when we get there.
Not including batteries, spare tire, propane tanks , wow.
We thought it would be nice to take down to the nature park in Matagorda.
Appreciate the info, probably saved us a lot of grief.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

This was possibly the WORST buying experience I've have had on the net since I had a PC you had to boot with one disk and run with another. That was a long time ago.

In the forums, I don't see hardly any posts where someone was happy with their camper purchase from CW. Many posts regarding new campers had to do with bait and switch sales shenanigans and not including items people assumed were included. Be careful.

I'm not big into buying new expensive/large purchases. I can usually find a gently used item that fits the bill - verify that it is in acceptable condition and lets someone else take the brunt of the depreciation. Our used 5th wheel came from there originally and won't be going back for anything.

SG2


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I called they're new braunfels store for an AC price,it was about 300 more than what I paid, they wanted me to become a member blah blah, they were friendly I'll give them that


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

texas skiffaroo said:


> That's a shame ,they have a nice new 18' sportsman for only $15,000 we saw on the internet, looked just right for the two us.
> From what they say on the rv.net it might not be $15,000 when we get there.
> Not including batteries, spare tire, propane tanks , wow.
> We thought it would be nice to take down to the nature park in Matagorda.
> Appreciate the info, probably saved us a lot of grief.


OK CW sucks
Any one have a good experience at Holiday World in Katy?
Both CW & HW are the closest one's to us, but we are willing to drive farther to have a good experience, any advice?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Doesn't sound good. CW is supposed to "order" a handle for my fridge and ship it too me. I'm not doing this online, but they were going to do this at the store, so now I am wondering if I should even do that. Any suggestions on where to get the handle?


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Doesn't sound good. CW is supposed to "order" a handle for my fridge and ship it too me. I'm not doing this online, but they were going to do this at the store, so now I am wondering if I should even do that. Any suggestions on where to get the handle?


PPL


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure what kind of fridge you have but Amazon carries a lot of RV parts. You could also try PPL.

http://www.amazon.com/Dometic-3851174023-Black-Replacement-Handle/dp/B005BOQV58


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

texas skiffaroo said:


> OK CW sucks
> Any one have a good experience at Holiday World in Katy?
> Both CW & HW are the closest one's to us, but we are willing to drive farther to have a good experience, any advice?


Have friends that have bought 2 RVs from HW and didn't have any complaints. Are you looking used or new? If used take a look at PPL.

I have bought 2 from Terry Vaughn in Alvin and have no complaints. My sales guy was Darren both times. Never had to deal with their repair facilities so I have no input on them.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

As for repair, I try to do as much as I can to reduce the expense. I have used Bob Jones RV Repair in South Houston and was pleased with the results on the issues that I had him address. RV Masters also did one or two items and the results were satisfactory. The guy I really liked, Orlando, no longer works there.

This place has been a source for used parts that I had trouble finding at a reasonable orice:

http://www.rvdoctorgeorge.com/parts

SG2


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Big corporations are more concerned with the bottom line than customer service. If they only realized that good customer service would create a healthier bottom line we'd have business nirvana.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Going through bank statements and I just noticed that CWI has never issued the credit for the cancelled order from about 6 weeks ago. Another 30 minute wait for them to answer the phone and a promise to issue the credit. Said they will call me when they have issued it. Wife has the card at work or I'd call the bank right now and dispute the charges. Wonder how many people forget and never get their credit?

It looks to me like any good business would automatically issue a credit with a cancelled order.

SG2


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

texas skiffaroo said:


> OK CW sucks
> Any one have a good experience at Holiday World in Katy?
> Both CW & HW are the closest one's to us, but we are willing to drive farther to have a good experience, any advice?


Just as you, the two above is the closest to us.
On a return trip last year my water pump went on the CAT.
I was able to limp into DeMontrond in Houston, Interstate 45 and 1960 or there about.

Super friendly, work done in timely manor.
Small parts department about the size of Holiday World by the house.
We've been back to pick up a few items.
And will return in the future.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We bought two 5th wheels from Holiday World Katy. First one we had, no issues. Traded it on a bigger 5th at HW Katy. Dometic refrig broke. Three trips to HW and they couldn't fix it. Called Channelview RV Supply on I-10 East @ Belt 8. They fixed it under Dometic warranty.
We had a few issues on the new 5th and thought we would try HW League City, since I heard they were better than Katy. They took 6 weeks to do what they originally said would be 2 weeks. Probably wasn't 12 hours of work, if that.
Haven't tried HW Willis, Mesquite, or Las Cruces yet. 
If you have a warranty issue with anything that is a component....refrig, A/C, heater, awning, etc.....any authorized warranty shop can work on it. 
HW, CW, etc. make their money on sales and apparently aren't interested in repairs, especially warranty. What I hear is the manufacturers, Keystone, KZ, etc don't pay well for warranty repairs.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

redexpress said:


> If you have a warranty issue with anything that is a component....refrig, A/C, heater, awning, etc.....any authorized warranty shop can work on it.


Yep, mine goes to RV Masters for repairs.


----------

